# question assez simple(clavier)....

## Spirch

comment configurer la clavier comme canadien francais sous x-windows avec xkb?

----------

## Spirch

ok il est correct

2ieme question comment arrenger le clavier pour que alt-92 donne "\" par example?(genre comment active le alt de gauche avec une combinaison de chiffre...)

----------

## Gepeto

T'as fait comment? Dans 1.2 moi ca marchait mais pas dans 1.4  :Sad: 

----------

## arlequin

Vous avez essayé le 'loadkeys' et le 'xmomap' ?

pour le premier, il y a des fichiers de config dans /usr/share/keymap...

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

J'ai eu le meme probleme et finalement j'ai trouvé un endroit pour le configurer.

va dans : /usr/lib/X11/xkb/keymap/

ouvre le fichier xfree et ajoute ca dans le fichier.

Enregistre et met ton xkblayout "ca" dans ton XF86Config et voilà.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Euh, juste par curiosité, c'est quoi la différence entre un clavier canadien français et un clavier français?

J'imagine que ça doit être un qwerty avec gestion des accents...

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

Oui les clavier canadien utiliser qwerty à la place d' azerty.  Il y a surement des code et accent placer différament.

Oh désolé j'ai donné mon exemple avec le keymap CA mais c'était la question original.  J'ai cru remarqué que le le forum français était plus français d'europe.  J'ai parfois de la misère à comprendre vos expressions mais bon  :Wink: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *_SkeLeToN_ wrote:*   

> ... J'ai parfois de la misère à comprendre vos expressions mais bon 

 

France: Hé Mec!  Passe moi la clé à mollet, j'ai un boulon de désserré.

Québec: Eille mon chum!  Pitch moé l'wrench, j'ai une bolt de lousse

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

>  *_SkeLeToN_ wrote:*   ... J'ai parfois de la misère à comprendre vos expressions mais bon  
> 
> France: Hé Mec!  Passe moi la clé à mollet, j'ai un boulon de désserré.
> 
> Québec: Eille mon chum!  Pitch moé l'wrench, j'ai une bolt de lousse
> ...

 

LOOOLL ahahahahhaha c'est a peu pres sa  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> France: Hé Mec!  Passe moi la clé à mollet, j'ai un boulon de désserré.
> 
> Québec: Eille mon chum!  Pitch moé l'wrench, j'ai une bolt de lousse
> ...

 

<Mode_chieur>

On ne dirait pas plutôt une clé à molette en France  :Wink: 

</Mode_chieur>

Sinon j'avoue que quelqu'un m'aurait donné la phrase en québecquois j'aurais pas compris grand chose je pense, surtout la fin...

----------

